# Palma in the Balearics.



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

This is the best coffee we have had in years..... possibly ever. We cant wait to go back. It's right in the centre, handy for transport and touristy things..... very nice shaded terrace.

So nice we couldn't stop at just one Caffè con Leche!

Cappuccino Palau March

Carrer del Conquistador, 13, 07001 Palma, Illes Baleares, Spain

+34 971 71 72 72

https://goo.gl/maps/BVK4BXhBGTM2


----------

